# i need pro. advices.



## mightyMuskles (Oct 8, 2005)

hey every one.this is my 1st ever post.ive got a couple questions cuz you all here are pro's with this kinda stuff, eh

How can i GAIN WEIGHT but LOSE body fat at the same time?

whats a good protien powder to take?(rite now i take WHEY)

thats it for now.there will be many more. but, please answer my questions, i would greatly appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2005)

> How can i GAIN WEIGHT but LOSE body fat at the same time?



diet and training



> whats a good protien powder to take?(rite now i take WHEY)



My favorite is Muscle Milk.


welcome to IM.


----------



## mightyMuskles (Oct 8, 2005)

THx for the warm welcome bro, ill do ya proud


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Oct 8, 2005)

i use whey, after a workout with oats in it, and also right when i wake up in the morning. 

try eating 1g protein per lb of body weight, 2 grams carbs(from brown rice, oats, and whole wheat breads) and around half to a quarter gram fat per pound. most should be good fats. to make this easier eat lean meats such as chicken or turkey breasts, skim milk, and tuna to name a few.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Oct 8, 2005)

also your whey protein, and egg whites are low fat choices, you can also try creatine and amino acids, along with a weight gainer. do not get one hyped up on sugar.


----------



## mightyMuskles (Oct 8, 2005)

jeez "new in the game" you are BIG. 6'5 270? lol, dude im 17, 5'10, 205lds. bench 200, squat 365 BUT im proud to say that i can rep 135 lds 7 to 10x curling ...but you can probably curl me 7 to 10x lol. thx bro, for the advices.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Oct 8, 2005)

i max curled 165 one time but my form was not the greatest and i hurt my back, so prolly round 150 with form. i was only like 225-230 like 15 months ago. i eat 350 grams protein, 450 grams cars 100 grams fat. lots of milk. drink skim milk instead of soda.  better for ya, or juss stick to water. i drink 2.5-3 gallons a day of water , and prolly a half gallon to A gallon of skim milk. keep at it and your dreams will happen.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2005)

mightyMuskles welcome to IM!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 24, 2005)

Try to take a meal every 2-2.5 hours from the second you wake up, this will keep your metabolism going and you will actually burn fat faster because your body has no fear of running out of resources.
Also consistency in your training is the key to gaining muscle.

And Welcome to IM


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2005)




----------

